# Upgrade Imac G5 iSight



## Coffee18 (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu de famille un Mac G5 20" 2,1 Ghz PowerPC 1 GO DDR2 SDRAM Isight.

Il est tout beau, marche parfaitement en OS X 10,4 Tiger

Mais voila j'aimerais bien pour faire marcher Office 2011 et les fonctionnalités de la Magic mouse le faire passer à léopard et en même temps lui changer sa ram.

Question 1 : Il y a des risques d'endommager le Imac en changeant la ram ? et en le passant à Osx leopard ?

Question 2 : Pour les RAM j'ai trouver sa sur apple ? si des gens pouvaient me donner leurs avis

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2266?v...&locale=fr_FR#

Et donc j'ai retranscris les normes sur macway ce qui me donnent sa :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/477...ore-et-pc.html

La ram Mac way est elle de bonne qualité, et ne va pas nuire au mac ? 

J'espere avoir des réponse à mes question en vous remerciant d'avance .


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2012)

hello

1) non, pas de risques, sauf à ouvrir le mac et installer la ram comme un bourrin 
2) non, SL ne va pas faire imploser ton mac :rateau:
3) jamais eu de soucis avec macway
4) tant qu'à faire, change aussi le disque dur 

à+


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi faire du multi-post c'est absurde http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/help-upgrade-g5-1100972.html La discussion pouvais continuer sur le fils précédent. demande aux modos de fusionner ton fil


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2012)

absurde, non
inutile, oui


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

ouais j'y vais fort


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

je pensais que j'était dans les questions de débutant pour la section switch donc pour ce qui est des questions plus techniques je m'adresse ici, excusez moi si j'ai mal fait :/

Donc Arlequin, Macway est la valeur la plus sur pour mon imac ? celui dans le lien est donc bon ?

Au niveau du disque dur c'est indispensable ? car j'ai appris que les G5 isight était dure a ouvrir :/ Que peut il m'arriver si je le fait pas ?

Cordialement


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

Tu peux aussi acheter de la rem chez crucial...  Inutile d'acheter celle chez Apple que l'on te vend bien trop chère.

Pour le disque dur... si tu ne te sent pas de le faire ne l'ouvre pas... Le changer te permet de parter sur des bases saines, une capacité plus importante.


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

Je sais pas si ses d'origine mais mon disque dur à une capacité de 250 go. Aprés je sais pas si il est faible ou pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

250 Go c'est le DD d'origne. Le changer c'est l'assurance de partir sur du neuf. En effet un disque dur ce s'use mais bon il ne faut pas psychoter non plus. 

Conseil: Fait des sauvegardes de temps en temps sur un autre disque dur... comme cela si celui-ci claque tu ne perd pas tout ton travail.

Pour info: MAC G5 donc architecture PPC, donc pas d'installé de windows possible. Coté applis mac tu risques aussi de te retrouver "coincé" certains logiciels étant passés sous intel il devient parfois difficile de trouver des versions PPC ou UB ( universel binary)

Gros défaut des iMac G5: la carte graphique/mère qui lâche...


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

lepetipiero ses mon tout premier imac même si il est vieux et j'ai pas envie qui me claque entre les doigts :/ Limite avec les défauts que tu me cite tu me donne envie de le changer, mais je pense que ma machine ne vaut pas grand chose.

Il y a des exeptions de iMac peut être qui survit !

Quelqu'un pour me redonner la pêche ? MDR


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> 250 Go c'est le DD d'origne. Le changer c'est l'assurance de partir sur du neuf. En effet un disque dur ce s'use mais bon il ne faut pas psychoter non plus.
> 
> Conseil: Fait des sauvegardes de temps en temps sur un autre disque dur... comme cela si celui-ci claque tu ne perd pas tout ton travail.
> 
> ...



Je ne psychote pas, je parle en termes de fiabilité dûe à l'usure normale, et aussi en termes de nuissance sonore et de perte de réactivité 

concernant les soucis de carte graphique et ou carte mère, je pense qu s'il y avaiut eu un vice caché, il se serait déjà manifesté ... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

Je trouve qu'il tourne parfaitement bien pour l'instant, mieux vaut d'abord mettre une ram et OS x leopard et attendre quelque mois avant de remplacer le DD ? Car investir si la carte mère ou graphique lâche :/.

J'ai nettoyé avec bombe a air et aspirateur tout les aérations, est ce qu'il faudrait l'ouvrir pour tout nettoyé a fond ou sa suffit, je veux être tranquille pour un moment la.

Cordialement


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

Ben si tu l'ouvre autant changer le DD à ce moment là...


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

Sa répond pas a ma question :d


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

Et bien ça dépend... elles étaient comment les aérations avant ta main... si très très sales... faut peut-être démonter....


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

Il y avait des poussière sur les trou donc j'ai aspiré et soufflé à la bombe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

Et la ses propre de chez propre


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

Et bien si au repos tu n'étends pas le ventilo tourné à fond c'est que ça va. Ce que tu peux faire c'est contrôler la température du mac voir s'il ne chauffe pas trop http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/20364/istat-pro


----------



## Coffee18 (14 Mai 2012)

Temps
HDD : 30
CPU : 50
GPU : 44
GPU AMBIENT : 44
HD TEMP : 33
Incoming Air : 28
MEM controller : 63
MEM controller : 52

Fans
Optical drive 1200
CPU 1000
Hard drive 1400

Voila voila sa marque sa en changeant d'un degré parfois au repos.

Diagnostic Docteur ?


----------

